# Powder Coated fishing reels



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

Its been a while since Ive been on the board.
Ive been in Iraq for a while and now I'm back!
I Powder Coat Penn Reels.And most on here know my work.
I dont charge much and my work is quality!
hundreds of colors.
Call for free estimate!
281-576-2186
ask for Freddie
or email me at
[email protected] 
guaranteed work and lasts for years!
as long as it is made of metal I can coat it!
car parts,Harley frames,and engine pieces,Etc.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Got any pics?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

x2 on pics


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

X3 on pics


----------



## Theroot412 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have pics of the work Fred has done for me in the past on around 10 reels if you would like pics pm me your email and I can forward them to you or text me at 832-236-seven62four. Fred does an amazing job on these reels I would highly recommend his work. He can bring the worst reels back to life or make new ones shine even more. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

The picts from theroot.

http://www.drundel.com/sdh/temp/reels/


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Jroot!Pictures never do the finish
justice.
I cannot do plastic reels sorry perch fisherman.
Powder Coating is a baked on finish no rattle can
I support our troops because I am one and I 
use American made Penn Reels old ones!
That are better than any chinese made reel could
ever wish to be.
All the reels I coat get a full service and are ready
to fish.
Its nice to be able to have a reel that matches your rod.
Good Ole Fred
281-576-2186
[email protected]zon.net 
I mean they do fish for sharks on here dont they or is this
the kiddy pool at bass pro shops?


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

can u do a penn international? if so can u pm me w a price and estimated time it would take! its a 80w thank u!!!


----------

